# 0818 prefix



## Ash (15 Mar 2005)

What does using the prefix 0818 mean when making a call?

Is it premium, International, All Ireland or local rate?

I've seen it as a contact number on a travel website selling in Ireland.  It also lists a phone number with an 049 prefix.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Mar 2005)

As far as I know it's a "universal access" number which is charged at local or near local rates for calls (possibly?) routed overseas. [broken link removed] mention it but don't answer the question in their own _FAQ_! :\


----------



## sluice44 (15 Mar 2005)

This [broken link removed] says the cost is 26c/min, regardless of day/time


----------



## ClubMan (15 Mar 2005)

Oh - it seems to be some sort of "universal" mobile to landline number. I guess my assumption above that it was charged at local rates is incorrect.


----------



## podgeandrodge (15 Mar 2005)

*0818*

No, it's charged at standard Eircom National Rate - excluding the "cheap national calls at weekend".

Charges are 8.17cent per minute peak mon-fri
and 4.92 off peak AND weekend.

Telestunt actually use it for some of their locations and quote the prices there too.

The mobile charges are just that , mobile charges for using 0818.

Some european countries based in Germany , France etc have 0818 phone numbers - so anyone in Europe can ring them for "National Rate".


----------

